# Harboiled eggs



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

The hedgie book I got said hedgies like these. I tried it out and she ate some. Still no actual food. I'm just happy she is eating something.

Do yours like eggs?


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Ours likes scrambled eggs--haven't tried hard boiled eggs yet. What do you mean that your hedgie isn't eating anything yet? Nothing at all??? For how long?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

I had made other posts about the food issue. She won't eat any of the foods that I give her and the store/breeders won't tell me what she was on. It's super frustrating.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Yikes! Did you try chicken? That's probably Pearl's favorite. ( or meal worms ) Hope you can get the food issue figured out!!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

She ate the chicken last night. But I know she needsa regular cat food as well. Trust me I am super frustrated! She is very happy though, so that's a great thing.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Have you tried getting sample bags? Went to a store the other day intending to ask for a sample of one, and they ended up giving me a lot. Have you tried moistening the kibble? Maybe mix that with stuff she IS eating, so you trick her into trying it?


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I know that you need to find kibble for her, but while you are working on that, try some baby food...... there is some baby food that has chicken and pumpkin mixed to together. She might like that.

I have stopped at independent pet stores (not like petsmart, petco etc) and asked for samples and they usually have bags of food that are opened or damaged and they have given me zip lock bags filled with samples.

Good luck.
KathyTNY


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc hates hates HATES hardboiled eggs! He actually looked insulted when I offered them to him.

I second the baby food idea though. Hercules is the fussiest eater alive, but when he's not feeling well I give him banana baby food, and he loves it. Same with actual bananas. Has your little guy eaten any kibble yet? Dumb question, but you are leaving it out overnight for him, right?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hester hates egg so much that the one time I put it in her dish, she didn't really eat that night. She ate maybe 3 grams (compared to her average 12) of kibble, and only the kibble that wasn't touching the egg.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I 'third' the babyfood suggestion...or canned catfood. Snarf LOVES both. I mix it with veggies and Sunseed hedgie food and he always licks his dish clean.

Try a mix like beef and vegetable or chicken stew...check the ingredients but I haven't found any that have anything added: the list is usually beef, beef broth, vegetables. :lol: Pretty healthy.

You might end up with kinds soft poop, tho'...so be ready. I added more mealies and crickets to his diet to increase the fiber content.


----------

